# ARMA III - DayZ portierung!



## TEAMKlLLER_TK (21. Mai 2013)

*Zoombies
*

Hallo, da sich PCGH in letzter Zeit gerne mal mit ARMA III News befasst, dachte ich mir ich erstelle mal eine kleine Usernews zum Thema ARMA III DayZ Mod.
Wie der Titel schon sagt, geht es um die erfolgreiche ARMA II / OA Mod DayZ. Diese wurde nun unter dem namen "Zoombies" für die ARMA III Alpha erfolgreich portiert.

Das aktuelle Build trägt die Nummer _0.1.3.1 und kann hier nach einer Registrierung heruntergeladen werden. _*Ihr benötigt für die Installation ausserdem ARMA II und ARMA II Operation arrowhead!*






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=SqHYR-NwAqc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Vorerst ist die Modifikation nur auf der ARMA II Karte "Chernarus" spielbar, dafür aber mit zusätzlicher Aufwertung durch die A3 Engine.

*REGISTRIEREN KÖNNT IHR EUCH HIER !*
_
Ich würde mich über ihre Meinung freuen!_

​


----------



## Low (21. Mai 2013)

Ich lads mal

EDIT:
hmm bekomme keine Email zugesandt


----------



## N3Xx1one1 (21. Mai 2013)

Eigentlich sehr geil, für mich leider aber noch unspielbar im Multiplayer


----------



## 10203040 (21. Mai 2013)

Zoom bies.


----------



## NerdFlanders (21. Mai 2013)

Wie sieht es mit Cheatern im MP aus?

OT: RhinoCrunch's DayZ / ARMA Video sind echt unterhaltsam, ganz besondes seine WarZ "Review"^^


----------



## kühlprofi (21. Mai 2013)

NerdFlanders schrieb:


> Wie sieht es mit Cheatern im MP aus?
> 
> OT: RhinoCrunch's DayZ / ARMA Video sind echt unterhaltsam, ganz besondes seine WarZ "Review"^^


 
Gute Frage mit den Cheatern, war ja echt peinlich für die Entwickler wie einfach und in welchem Umfag das im ARMA2 Mod möglich war.
Mich wunderts wieso man zur Hölle Arma 2 + Operation Pfeilkopf für den ARMA 3 - Mod benötigt. (Ich habs zwar, benötige aber dazu auch noch Arma 3?)

Ich persönlich warte schön gedulig auf die Standalone Version. DayZ hat mir zwar viele Stunden Spass bereitet, jedoch nur bis zu dem Zeitpunkt bis die grosser Cheaterwelle da war. In der Standalone-Version wird das hoffentlich nicht ganz so einfach für die "Googelsucher-und-Cheat-Downloader" werden, bzw. hoffentlich eine schöne voteban- und votekick-Funktion enthalten.


----------



## omega™ (21. Mai 2013)

Die Standalone Version ist noch nicht einmal erschienen und schon jetzt arbeitet irgendein Team an eine Portierung für Arma 3, den Sinn dahinter muss man nicht verstehen, oder?
Die Entwickler der "Portierung" sollten sich auch mal einen neuen Namen ausdenken... "Zoombies!" geht ja mal gar nicht.
Doppelt gemoppelt hält in diesem Fall nicht besser, wie man anhand der Videos erahnen kann.

Naja viel Spaß an diejenigen, die sich eine Alpha Mod in einer Kombination mit einem Alpha Spiel antun möchten


----------



## kühlprofi (21. Mai 2013)

omega™;5290309 schrieb:
			
		

> Die Standalone Version ist noch nicht einmal erschienen und schon jetzt arbeitet irgendein Team an eine Portierung für Arma 3, den Sinn dahinter muss man nicht verstehen, oder?
> Die Entwickler der "Portierung" sollten sich auch mal einen neuen Namen ausdenken... "Zoombies!" geht ja mal gar nicht.
> Doppelt gemoppelt hält in diesem Fall nicht besser, wie man anhand der Videos erahnen kann.
> 
> Naja viel Spaß an diejenigen, die sich eine Alpha Mod in einer Kombination mit einem Alpha Spiel antun möchten


 
Ich Stimme dir da voll und ganz zu, ich befürchte, dass die Portierung schlussement doch nur ein "gebastel" ist. Vielleicht läufts und profitiert von der ARMA3 Engine. Aber da der grösste Mackel, mMn nämlich die Cheaterei nicht behoben ist (ich vermute sein wird), ist auch diese Version für mich fürn Popo.
Es wird auch in dieser Version nicht viel anders sein als in Arma2. Der Grund ist der beschränkte Zugriff für "offizielle" Modder auf die Arma Engine. Was die Modder bearbeiten können (blöde geplappert der Mod an sich selbst), das kann auch von "Cheater" manipuliert werden - da frei zugänglich - und da scheiterts im Moment mMn an diesem eigentlich genialen Spielprinzip. Zeit für die Standalone!!!

Die Grafik im Video sieht minim besser aus als bei ARMA2(vielleicht wie Cod2 zu Cod3), aber wirklich schön sieht das mMn nicht wirklich aus. 
Ein DayZ in FarCry3 Grafik würde da mir persönlich viel mehr zusagen .


----------



## ZeroX360 (21. Mai 2013)

Achja zum Zeit überbrücken denke ich mal isses ganz in Ordnung.
Da Diablo 3 mich wieder wahnsinnig macht. 

Werde es mir denke ich mal reinziehen schauen wie es so ist danke für die Info.


----------



## oldsql.Triso (22. Mai 2013)

Das sieht ja noch arg bugy aus ^^


----------



## Fexzz (22. Mai 2013)

Oh Gott, bitte nicht T_T


----------



## kero81 (22. Mai 2013)

Hehe das ist auch noch extrem verbuggt. Mein Fazit: muss man nicht spielen, ist sche...e.


----------



## Stockmann (22. Mai 2013)

Lieber auf die Standalone Final warten, ich denke das Cheater Problem kann nur so eingedämmt werden.


----------



## CrimsoN 2.0 (23. Mai 2013)

Ich Spiele die DayZ nicht ich warte lieber auf die Finale version da ich das langsam satt habe.


----------



## kero81 (23. Mai 2013)

??? Was hast Du langsam satt?!


----------



## Robonator (23. Mai 2013)

Die selben Sounds, die selben Texturen, die selben Bugs. Ich verstehe den Sinn nicht so ganz.


----------



## CrimsoN 2.0 (23. Mai 2013)

kero81 schrieb:


> ??? Was hast Du langsam satt?!


 
Dayz weil das hat langsam nix mehr mit Zusammenspielen zu tuen weil du siehst einen BÄM tot oder du hilfst einen Bäm als dank killt er dich.
Das nervt so was von. Ich will keine Cod oder bf spielen sonder dayz und das ist immer seltner der fall.

Da warte ich lieber auf das fertige "Hauptspiel" und habe da mehr spass. Weil da wollen diesen COD verhalten ändern, so viel wie ich gelesen habe.


----------



## SilencedScout (23. Mai 2013)

Ist bestimmt für mache ein schönes extra für Arma 3, ist aber noch zu verbuggt wie ich es in manchen Videos gesehen habe. Ich wollte es testungsweise mal spielen, aber ich kann es nicht. Nichtmal eine Menschenseele im Server und angeblich hätte ich eine Falsche Version. Lieber die Standalone, hoffentlich kommt es bald.


----------



## Shona (23. Mai 2013)

Robonator schrieb:


> Die selben Sounds, die selben Texturen, die selben Bugs. Ich verstehe den Sinn nicht so ganz.


Keine Ahnung aber ich verfolge das schon seit ein paar Wochen und verstehe es selbst nicht. Vor allem da man Arma 2 + Arma 2 OA braucht und damit noch rumpfischen muss damit das ganze überhaupt funktioniert.



CrimsoN 2.0 schrieb:


> Dayz weil das hat langsam nix mehr mit Zusammenspielen zu tuen weil du siehst einen BÄM tot oder du hilfst einen Bäm als dank killt er dich.
> Das nervt so was von. Ich will keine Cod oder bf spielen sonder dayz und das ist immer seltner der fall.
> 
> Da warte ich lieber auf das fertige "Hauptspiel" und habe da mehr spass. Weil da wollen diesen COD verhalten ändern, so viel wie ich gelesen habe.


 Also ich kann dich verstehen das dich das frustriert und da bist du nicht alleine. Ich spiele es seit knapp 6 Monaten nicht mehr weil es einfach nur noch unerträglich war mit dem abknallen bzw. man konnte ansich gar nichts anderes mehr machen. Auch wenn man gerade tot war und ansich nichts mehr hat wurde man umgeschossen...Mal davon abgesehen das mich der Patch-Support vom Mod irgendwann ziehmlich angekotzt hat und es Wochen/Monate dauerte bis etwas minimales gefixt wurde, das aber schon im Private Hive bereicht Wochen vorher schon gefixt wurde.


----------



## TEAMKlLLER_TK (23. Mai 2013)

Dito, vor etwa 4 monaten das letzte mal gezockt. Aber dafür aktiv auf Celle *träum*


----------



## Fexzz (23. Mai 2013)

TEAMKlLLER_TK schrieb:


> Dito, vor etwa 4 monaten das letzte mal gezockt. Aber dafür aktiv auf Celle *träum*


 
Hast du nicht eben im anderen Thread noch geschrieben, wie geil du es fandest mit der AS50 oder M107 irgendwelche "Noobs" umzulegen?


Komisch, dass jetzt plötzlich allen das ganze Gekille auf die Nerven geht. Vor 5 Monaten wurd man für selbige Aussage noch als "Opfer" und "Carebear" beschimpft.


----------



## TEAMKlLLER_TK (23. Mai 2013)

Und? Was ist an meiner Aussage jetzt falsch?


----------



## Fexzz (23. Mai 2013)

TEAMKlLLER_TK schrieb:


> Und? Was ist an meiner Aussage jetzt falsch?


 
Naja, ich hab das Dito jetzt so gewertet, dass dir das sinnlose Gekille auch auf die Nerven ging, was imo mit deiner Aussage in dem anderen Thread irgendwie in Wiederspruch stand. 

WEnn du was anderes meintest, ist das natürlich was anderes


----------



## TRIPLE2012 (7. Juni 2013)

BÄM! 

und ...



> (Ich habs zwar, benötige aber dazu auch noch Arma 3?)


ääähmm ist ja ne Arma3 Portierung, ergo?!


----------



## MezZo_Mix (7. Juni 2013)

Super 3 Spiele für einen MOD


----------



## praml123 (12. August 2013)

Hey Leute ihr habt euch bestimmt gefragt  warum ihr euch nicht mehr auf der Seite Zoombies anmelden könnt und euch diesen mod Zoombies mehr genannt DayZ für Arma 3 runterladen könnt. also hab ich mal bisschen gegoogelt und was gefunden wo ihr es runterladen könnt https://www.dropbox.com/s/3xqegy9hve7m6z2/Zoombies-Launcher-1.2.5.3.zip


----------



## keinnick (13. August 2013)

praml123 schrieb:


> Hey Leute ihr habt euch bestimmt gefragt  warum ihr euch nicht mehr auf der Seite Zoombies anmelden könnt und euch diesen mod Zoombies mehr genannt DayZ für Arma 3 runterladen könnt. also hab ich mal bisschen gegoogelt und was gefunden wo ihr es runterladen könnt https://www.dropbox.com/s/3xqegy9hve7m6z2/Zoombies-Launcher-1.2.5.3.zip



Klingt vertrauenswürdig! Werde ich mir direkt runterladen und installieren! 



*nicht*


----------



## Robonator (13. August 2013)

keinnick schrieb:


> Klingt vertrauenswürdig! Werde ich mir direkt runterladen und installieren!
> 
> 
> 
> nicht


 
https://www.virustotal.com/de/file/...66e9141a67cce4945a1b9f49a578c19ef23/analysis/
Sieht soweit clean aus. Die Dateigröße entspricht auch dem original.


----------

